# Door mirror mounting for 67 Tempest conv.



## Mill Rat (Sep 29, 2018)

Removed an aftermarket "one size fits most" from the driver's door of my 67 Tempest convertible. That mirror's mounting bracket screws were put through "aftermarket" holes into drywall anchors. You read that right, the metal expansion type drywall anchors. What appear to be the two original holes still exist, about 3/8" dia., and I have an OPGI mirror and bracket ready to mount, but the OPGI mirror came with sheet-metal type screws. What do the original anchors that went into the original holes look like?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mill Rat (Sep 29, 2018)

No responses, but figured out a solution: Took a piece of 1/2" x 1/8" steel flat stock about 4" long, drilled and tapped 2 holes for 10-32 screws to match the hole spacing in the mounting bracket, and with the help of a long 8-32 screw in a drilled and tapped hole where the hole in the door for the remote control cable is, and a piece of twine to pull the flat stock into position, I bolted the mirror mounting bracket to the flat stock with the door skin sandwiched between. The concours judges are frowning, but the mirror's solidly mounted and I can back into a tight garage with confidence.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I have my door panel off my 67 Tempest ragtop and tried to get a photo but Just couldn't get it to focus for a good shot. Looking inside it appears the sheetmetal screw is holding the bracket in place then the longer hex head screw holding the mirror on from the outside. Both are just tapped into the bracket so it sounds like your solution is pretty close. 

Jim


----------

